
Node.js and Linux on System Z - devniel
https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/mobileblog/entry/ultimate-javascript-environment
======
rodgerd
It's an interesting combination with IBM shipping REST capability with
CICS[1]. From what I've seen in this area (I work for a shop with zOS and
zLinux) IBM are getting heavily onboard the mobile-first bandwagon. So REST-
enable your existing transactional CICS code, get fast access to it via
hipersockets to your node.js/zLinux server, and then deliver it to your front-
ends.

[1] Define some bindings on your CICS side, run some JCL, now you have a REST
service.

------
angersock
I'm...wow. I don't even know what to say.

This accomplishes Node in the enterprise, I guess?

Where can we find rockstar mainframe programmers?

~~~
ghuntley
Universities.

[http://www.ibm.com/systems/z/education/academic/masterthemai...](http://www.ibm.com/systems/z/education/academic/masterthemainframe/)

This international roadshow has been running as a HR lead exercise for the
last 10 years or so. IBM wheels in a Z then students compete in a set of
instructions and if student is precise; which is the key element of a
mainframer they will get everything from iPads to instant graduate intake at
one of IBMs customers on a high six figure salary. Again this is international
it runs throughout the U.S., Brazil, Australia and Europe to name a few every
year:

[http://www.millennialmainframer.com/mainframe-
map/](http://www.millennialmainframer.com/mainframe-map/)

This is IBM essentially solving the generational issue that most mainframers
are old, have retired or are at retirement age.

If you ever want to run Z/390 there's the Hercules emulator shipped with most
Linux distributions. IBM also has the virtual loaner program and will provide
time on any one of their mid/big iron boxes to free of charge to ISVs.

(Source; I'm a Node + mid iron and sometimes big iron guy that does who does
the challenges every year for the tshirt)

~~~
rbanffy
> IBM wheels in a Z then students compete in a set of instructions and if
> student is precise; which is the key element of a mainframer they will get
> everything from iPads to instant graduate intake at one of IBMs customers on
> a high six figure salary.

Sounds fun!

------
bcoates
zSeries have transactional memory -- it'd be interesting to see that used for
opportunistic multithreading in node.js.

